# Waterfest 08 pics



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

OK, I uploaded some of the 217 pictures I took today from inside the gates. Needless to say, but as usual I noticed many sick cars in the outer lots I wished I could have photographed. I got to meet Greg Emmerson from Eurotuner, many folks from many of the companies we buy bits from, and saw an incredible amount of nices cars from all over the country and new bits. Thumbs up for the guys and gals who have the nuts to get this far with their rides, they were amazing! Overall, even though it hit 102 degrees, it was a great show, and sure tomorrow will be better!
































































































































































































My little lady, just with her fresh springs, and nothing else yet
























































































































MMM, kt5's!!!
































































































































































not quite sure what this guy was after, but whatever floats your boat I guess....








































































































































































































































































































































































E30 M3!!!








Just when you thought they had vanished...
















































My favorate benz wheels...








































































Thunder bunny kit from VW



































































































_Modified by bighauler1 at 6:05 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

nice!


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*

got any a1 or a2 photos?


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_got any a1 or a2 photos?

working on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigkevny (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn nice cars!!!


----------



## gmonkiewicz (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (bigkevny)*

nice pics. there were some sick cars there today


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_
working on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mike72 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet rides .. 
Will be there sunday ..


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (mike72)*

thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (revival)*

My pleasure... wish I could have stayed and gone back tomorrow for more!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

niiice... anyone have any specs on the awe and asp super chargers for the b6 s4??? it was said to be released this weekend at WF...


----------



## 2SLW4U (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

http://s228.photobucket.com/albums/ee69/VR2SLW4U/


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*

great pics..looks like they cleaned up thunderbunny and the w12 from the lst time I saw it[they were covered in dust/ thunderbunny had curbage on the wheels







]


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_
w00t


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

sick pics so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BananaHands2.0T (Jul 2, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_








_Modified by bighauler1 at 6:05 PM 7-19-2008_

FTW thanks dude


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

very good pics!


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









This Is Balla!!!
What are these? Looks like a 3 piece wheel with mooncaps


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elite_Vdub* »_








This Is Balla!!!
What are these? Looks like a 3 piece wheel with mooncaps









Custom made by BDA-Felgen.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Is it just me or are the 2 MK5's in the Koni booth not low at all?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_Is it just me or are the 2 MK5's in the Koni booth not low at all?

do konis really go that low on mk5s??


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_Is it just me or are the 2 MK5's in the Koni booth not low at all?

cus konis dont go low. well low enough


----------



## andrewnp (Jan 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

alot of nice cars there. great pics. wonder if i saw you shootin today. sick jti's and i was lookin for the prototype gti but couldn't find it. a ton of nice rrado's there too.
the flat black gti with beer cases in the back was nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !... saw a few PG gli's there that i loved. 
you just gave me a few phone background too










_Modified by andrewnp at 2:11 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (BananaHands2.0T)*

Sick pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kVWy (Nov 16, 2005)

very very nice


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewnp)*



andrewnp said:


> alot of nice cars there. great pics. wonder if i saw you shootin today. sick jti's and i was lookin for the prototype gti but couldn't find it. a ton of nice rrado's there too.
> the flat black gti with beer cases in the back was nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !... saw a few PG gli's there that i loved.
> you just gave me a few phone background too
> 
> ...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (das pui)*

coilovers are not just for making a car dropped on its nuts, they do serve more ofa purpose than that







.....like handling


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_Is it just me or are the 2 MK5's in the Koni booth not low at all?

I think the white Rabbit isn't even on Konis, but on KWs.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Nice pics Steve!
Long time no see.


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_









Anyone know who's car this is? Just have a few questions about the setup.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_










This car has a really nice VRt setup.


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_

This car has a really nice VRt setup.
Any more pictures of it. I'd like to see what FMIC he is using.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*









love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Ein punkt acht T)*

my pics mostly from norther kruzerfest/chilis
http://www.flickr.com/photos/j...65694/


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_








love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He's a Canuck!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (JuniorMcNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuniorMcNasty* »_
He's a Canuck, *eh*!









Fixed.


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Good call eh


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (JuniorMcNasty)*

I had to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmettheturk (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

sick cars


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (ahmettheturk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmettheturk* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (BerkR32)*

Nice pics, and nice rides!


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*

Here is my contribution to the thread.. sorry about the quality tho. i took the pics out of my camcorder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## maskellBYAH (Mar 26, 2007)

e30 m3


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_









Thanks man!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *fvbean* »_









Thank you!


_Modified by CapeGLS at 8:56 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope, Thank you Dustin. We had a blast Friday.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (CapeGLS)*

Judged this as Best of for Cult Classic. Hands down thsi car should take all the best of class and possibly Best of show all season..


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Judged this as Best of for Cult Classic. Hands down thsi car should take all the best of class and possibly Best of show all season..










am i missing something? there appears to be grease/dirt on the sideskirt and the motor looks stock?
not feeling the goofy chrome wheels, doorhandles, and badgeless grill either.


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*









some more are in my flickr ..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mk1bunny


----------



## G60psssshhh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Anyone know who's car this is? Just have a few questions about the setup.










*vwcorrado91* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Judged this as Best of for Cult Classic. Hands down thsi car should take all the best of class and possibly Best of show all season..


seriously if that is best of, the US scene is failing bigtime.
I must be missing something as well


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
am i missing something? there appears to be grease/dirt on the sideskirt and the motor looks stock?
not feeling the goofy chrome wheels, doorhandles, and badgeless grill either.

crack kills


----------



## ninjamunky (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Ein punkt acht T)*

likely one of my favorate mk4's

_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_








love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikePL (May 20, 2008)

I've missed OUT


----------



## ScottieDubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (rmkonrad)*

lal omg this picture makes my car look 10x worse then it actually is, even though its till pretty bad
http://i84.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg


_Modified by ScottieDubber at 9:47 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

here's mine....these are just the mkv pics, i have to upload the rest

Kreuzerfest



Open-track after Kreuzerfest (sorry if a pic of you came out too dark, I was having trouble dialing in the right settings)




Chili’s GTG fri. nite


Photo-shoot at the GTG



Saturday and Sunday at the track












V.I.P-status at Club Abyss


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Ein punkt acht T)*









Thanks ! and yeah... I'm a Canadian.




_Modified by SkIz at 9:18 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

woohoo!


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (SkIz)*

Photobucket crapped out!
Hopefully the originals come back


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

come back photo bucket can't do this to us!
good other pics though


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


----------



## deviantk2 (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
am i missing something? there appears to be grease/dirt on the sideskirt and the motor looks stock?
not feeling the goofy chrome wheels, doorhandles, and badgeless grill either.

I can guarentee you that there isn't a speck of dirt on this car. Not everyone has the same taste...that's why its HIS car (Vortex has a problem with this concept sometimes). This car is extremely well thought out and put together. Fit and finish is amazing. And the owner is a super nice guy and did all the work himself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (deviantk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deviantk2* »_
(Deusche bags have a problem with this concept sometimes)
there you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (deviantk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deviantk2* »_ Not everyone has the same taste..

true.

_Quote, originally posted by *devyanty2* »_ And the owner is a super nice guy and did all the work himself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I applaud that.
But I still say it doesn't deserve FIRST or deserving of best car there etc..


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
But I still say it doesn't deserve FIRST or deserving of best car there etc..

It's a very low quality picture. The car has flawless paint, a fully rewrapped interior, perfect body work, etc. and it all flows well. 
Everyone knows that you don't like mk4s and like to generalize everyone who owns one even though it's not even close to an accurate representation of the owners, so why continue to comment on them?
In your opinion, what car would you say deserved first in that class? I'm not saying this to be an ass, I'm genuinely curious











_Modified by turbo7387 at 2:58 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_In your opinion, what car would you say deserved first in that class? I'm not saying this to be an ass, I'm genuinely curious









what is the class and where are the pictures of the other cars?
..and yes you are right about my exaggerated generalizations and hate for MKIV's.


----------



## a1freaKs (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

you need to upgrade to pro.... today.


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
It's a very low quality picture. The car has flawless paint, a fully rewrapped interior, perfect body work, etc. and it all flows well. 
]

Truth be told http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car is BEAUIFUL


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (rmkonrad)*

Wow, a lot has happened since last night. I fixed my account, so pics are back. Ladies and haters, this isnt a pi$$ing contest, so please, if you dont like a car, move on to another thread and complain there. The cars were just about all in their own way amazing. Anyone who has added pics or positive remarks, thank you and feel free to keep em coming. Looks like sunday was a great day as well and thanks for the updates!


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*

good shots guys. none of my car thoo







. haha its all good i was in the spectator lot w/ the half way done flat black a4. (4x4 stance and a effed up trunk)


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_

In your opinion, what car would you say deserved first in that class? I'm not saying this to be an ass, I'm genuinely curious








_Modified by turbo7387 at 2:58 PM 7-21-2008_


my friends burple GTI shoulda took first. that yellow thing was ugly. no offence to the owner...just not my taste. 
richies GTI has fully wraped interior, candy paint, rare rims, and all the showy engine mods you need. 
w/e everyones gunna have their own oppinions on who should have won. to each his own.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (beefiveafour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beefiveafour* »_

my friends burple GTI shoulda took first. that yellow thing was ugly. no offence to the owner...just not my taste. 
richies GTI has fully wraped interior, candy paint, rare rims, and all the showy engine mods you need. 
w/e everyones gunna have their own oppinions on who should have won. to each his own.

i know the burple, it's a local car and while it's definitely nice and has a great paint job and all the qualities of a winning show car, the stance (or lack thereof) just kills it for me
also, people seem to keep forgetting that mods don't make a show car that's going to place. everyone seems to forget to read the judging guidelines which explain how they give points


----------



## Fabito (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_everyone seems to forget to read the judging guidelines which explain how they give points 

Agreed... but we still have to agree that WF judging and concept over all is...not the "norm" that blue jetta on the cover of the waterfest mag...WTF?????
this is where i came from:


i know rice...and that blue jetta kills the VW name/image....just like my old mk3


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*









Old School...








and New School? 
I can see a new VW talking bug commercial coming...








Nice pics folks.


----------



## lagmywagon (Aug 22, 2001)

*FV-QR*

any one got more pics of old school cars?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Jurgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurgy* »_ Old School...
and New School? 
I can see a new VW talking bug commercial coming...








Nice pics folks.









It would have to be a NB.... !
Still no NB pics huh? Did no one represent, or are there that many new beetle haters?


----------



## mastermind278 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
It would have to be a NB.... !
Still no NB pics huh? Did no one represent, or are there that many new beetle haters?

There weren't that many NB in the show area. I took a few pictures of this one though:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (mastermind278)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mastermind278* »_
There weren't that many NB in the show area. I took a few pictures of this one though:


Thanks... Makes me wonder how I am going to be accepted at next year's WF. At least I am working on my car and not keeping it stock like so many women do....


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (beefiveafour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beefiveafour* »_

my friends burple GTI shoulda took first. that yellow thing was ugly. no offence to the owner...just not my taste. 
richies GTI has fully wraped interior, candy paint, rare rims, and all the showy engine mods you need. 
w/e everyones gunna have their own oppinions on who should have won. to each his own.
I'll agree that your friends burble gti was nice, real nice but...as much as you don't like the style/looks of that yellow R32 its on a whole different level. It is a pure show car, I mean did you take a close look at it or not bother because you felt it was "ugly"? the bodwork, paint, engine, interior are outstanding on that car. Don't get me wrong the car is a little ott for me and not exactly my style but the level of finish and work on this car is second to none. I walked the entire show field and with exception to a few select cars none can touch it, imo it would got a best of show and def. a well deserved 1st in its class


----------



## Fabito (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_I'll agree that your friends burble gti was nice, real nice but...as much as you don't like the style/looks of that yellow R32 its on a whole different level. It is a pure show car, I mean did you take a close look at it or not bother because you felt it was "ugly"? the bodwork, paint, engine, interior are outstanding on that car. Don't get me wrong the car is a little ott for me and not exactly my style but the level of finish and work on this car is second to none. I walked the entire show field and with exception to a few select cars none can touch it, imo it would got a best of show and def. a well deserved 1st in its class









the first time i saw that R it was lime green: djd season opener 07...i didn't think it cud get better..season opener 08







Car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*

Wow, the scene is off key. The whole dubbing scene has grown from enjoying the ride and company, to peeing all over each other's accomplishments. I am disappointed that my picture thread has become a b!tch session about who does or doesn't deserve trophies. Enjoy what people have done and move on. Start a complaint thread somewhere else please....


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_Anyone know who's car this is? 








Just have a few questions about the setup.










Thats my Corrado, I was in the SuperMod Class. I was the only one that didn't have a VR6 Turbo...


_Modified by VWCorrado91 at 8:46 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
what is the class and where are the pictures of the other cars?
..and yes you are right about my exaggerated generalizations and hate for MKIV's.

you make absolutely no sense 
1st you don't know all the cars in the class he was in, how could you possible know anything about it.








2nd let it go man don't be so bitter shouldn't you have more important **** to worry about... all cars in his class are worthy winners but maybe it was the small details he spend so much time on that i came down to ... not to mention the car was clean in every way possible
move on ...



_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:40 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*



bighauler1 said:


> Wow, the scene is off key. The whole dubbing scene has grown from enjoying the ride and company, to peeing all over each other's accomplishments.
> 
> 
> > this right here, is such a great quote.
> ...


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (VWCorrado91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCorrado91* »_

Thats my Corrado, I was in the SuperMod Class. I was the only one that didn't have a VR6 Turbo...

_Modified by VWCorrado91 at 8:46 PM 7-22-2008_

And let me say this, I was super impressed with your car sir. Super clean, smooth, classy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_
And let me say this, I was super impressed with your car sir. Super clean, smooth, classy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thank You Sir! It was just painted a week before WF...


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest 08 pics (VWCorrado91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCorrado91* »_

Thats my Corrado, I was in the SuperMod Class. I was the only one that didn't have a VR6 Turbo...

_Modified by VWCorrado91 at 8:46 PM 7-22-2008_
Sent you a pm. What size wheels and tires are those?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (mastermind278)*

That's a nice LCD install in the dash.... CarPC, anyone?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jurgy)*









Weirdly, Im in love with this car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It fits well together.


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_








Weirdly, Im in love with this car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It fits well together.


x2


----------



## Point n Shoot (Jul 25, 2008)

nice pics man, good stuff you got here.


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Point n Shoot)*

Thank you. I am going to bump this up to make it easier for a few friends to find


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (bighauler1)*

I want to see these pics when I get back....and photobucket is blocked


----------



## ALPINE6SPD (Mar 28, 2009)

The Black GTI/Rabbit with the chome cutom wheels looks like absoulte garbage. I can not belive how they ruined the car that bad and I am SHOCKED people think it actually looks good. It is maybe the UGLIEST VW EVER.


----------

